
Americans pay more for wireless data compared to most other developed countries - anilshanbhag
https://www.purdue.edu/newsroom/releases/2018/Q4/unlimited-data-draining-your-wallet-your-plan-costs-more-in-u.s.-than-those-in-most-developed-countries.html
======
ohiovr
Why aren’t mvno providers more popular? I pay less than $20 a month for my
plan.

